

Facebook buys Instagram for $1B - Brajeshwar
http://venturebeat.com/2012/04/09/facebook-buys-instagram/

======
cienrak
Zuckerberg says they are keeping Instagram independent. Anyone buy that? And
if so, for how long?

~~~
bproper
I imagine that the app will stay separate in the app store and be its own
network, but that photos will also be pushed much harder to FB network and
they will attempt to connect data about IG and FB users so they can sell ads
against both.

